# Lost one of my favorites today



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I lost one of my hens today, and for a stupid overlook. She had been down the last week or so and I had checked her out. Couldn't find anything wrong, but overlooked a blocked crop. :-(. I have plenty of chickens, plenty that don't have names, and have a purpose beyond laying eggs, and that is stew. Others, such as "Callie", my calico naked neck, was a pet as well as an egg provider. :-(. Remember to check the crop! And of all chickens to not notice it on, a naked neck, it is RIGHT THERE ALL THE TIME. 


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, Jim so sorry. It always harder when its the ones that take up a little more space in our lives.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Lost one of my first babies who just turned 4 years old a few days ago so I know just how you feel.  I don't know exactly what Chloe died of but she's been sick off and on for 3 years with various health issues.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for yalls kind words.


Jim


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Jim.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear that. I can't imagine losing my first NN, she is a big baby to us all. She however can not produce her own babies but she will make a great mom to others chicks. She loves all of the chicks we bought, and watches them daily.


----------

